# Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal



## GolemX (2. April 2008)

Seine gefangen Fische zu verkaufen ist ja bekanntlich Illegal,..
Was bräuchte man um Sie legal zu verkaufen ?  |kopfkrat
Irgendwelche Sondergenehmigungen ?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Ich würde mal glauben mindestens einen Gewerbeschein und dann solltest du mal überlegen
Berufsfischer zu werden,anstatt dich als Angler zu bezeichnen!

Taxidermist


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Wenn es dein eigenes Gewässer ist, kannst du sie auch verkaufen. Gegebenfalls brauchst du einen Gewerbeschein und ein Gesundheitszeugnis. Außerdem musst du, wenn es sich um ehemalige Fische einer Fischzucht handelt (ehemals Setzlinge, nun ausgewachsene Fische) nachweisen, dass sie aus EU-Seuchenfreien Betrieben stammen und auch womit du gefütterst hast, wenn eine Fütterung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## GolemX (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

nene das wäre nix für mich,.. 
Ich hab mir nur die Frage gestellt, weil ich schon wiederholt gefragt worden bin ob ich mal einen Hecht verkaufen könnte wenn ich mal einen fangen sollte.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Hechte haben eh keinen allzu hohen Marktpreis, es sei denn lebend als Besatzfisch.
Es würde sich eh nicht lohnen, glaub mir. Mittlerweile sind die Preise für z.B. Forellen so niedrig, man kann sich daran keine goldene Nase mehr verdienen. Großhändlerpreise von 2,30 Euro/Kg Forellen sind hier in Dänemark völlig normal. Saiblinge kosten gerade mal ein Euro mehr... einfach lächerlich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Das kann man auch mal beim Nachbarn unter der Hand machen. Da brauchst du keinen Gewerbeschein. Theoretisch schon aber dann hast du dem Nachbarn halt nen Hecht geschenkt und er dir evtl. 10€. Ist zwar auch nicht legal aber wo kein Kläger....


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Naja, aber wenn er denn alle Nachbarn billig mit Fisch versorgt, wäre es nicht mehr in Ordnung. Oder wenn man auf Bestellung Fische fängt. Somit ist man Konkurrent zum örtlichen Fischer. Wenn man gerne nen Hecht essen möchte, kann man sich einen beim Fischer kaufen. Wer den Preis zu teuer findet, sollte zum Discounter gehen und sich Fischstäbchen holen. 

Wer mit gefangenen Fischen handelt - gehört angezeigt. So meine Meinung!

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie schwer die Binnenfischer und Pächter es haben und wie schlecht der Absatz heutzutage ist.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Du meinst ernsthaft, man sollte seinem Nachbarn keinen Hecht mitbringen dürfen(egal ob bezahlt oder eben nicht), weil der Berufsfischer dadurch 5,50€ weniger verdient?


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

@bmt, ich finde es kann man jetzt so nich pauschal sagen, das der dan angezeigt gehört. Ich finde es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie oft und wie viel.


----------



## DonGiovanno (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Ich denke, dass es ok ist mal ab und zu einen Fisch zu verkaufen, wenn man zuviele gefangen hat, aber ein richtiges Geschäft daraus zu machen würde ich auch anzeigen.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Kann man des überhaupt anzeigen??
Ich mein du darfst ja deinen Nachbarn was schenken(Fisch)
Und der schenkt dir dan halt auch was(Geld)


----------



## Gunnar. (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Moin,

Bevor es hier noch abendteuerlicher wird sollte der TE mal schreiben was genau er unter verkaufen versteht. Dem Nachbarn mal nen Taler abzuknöppen ist ja nu was anderes als seinen Fang regelmäßig für bares unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Mir wäre die Konkurrenz zum Berufsfischer auch relativ egal,nicht aber die zu deinen Anglerkollegen.Es ist sicher kein Problem ab und zu deinen Nachbarn mit einem Fisch
zu beglücken,wenn es aber darauf hinausläuft,das du regelmäßig dein Taschengeld
damit aufbesserst ist das nicht in Ordnung.
In meinem Verein hatten wir auch mal son paar Spezialisten,die aus ihren Fängen die 
örtliche Gastronomie versorgten und sogar soweit gingen,bis zu 20 Großhechte in
einem Teich zwischen zu Hältern,bis sie sich zum Teil gegenseitig gefressen haben.
Das kam irgendwann raus und sie wurden aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen!

Taxidermist


----------



## MrTom (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



> Ich denke, dass es ok ist mal ab und zu einen Fisch zu verkaufen, wenn man zuviele gefangen hat


Sorry, aber ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen einen Fisch zu verkaufen. Entweder man verschenkt mal einen Fisch oder noch einfacher-man hört einfach auf wenn man genug hat.
mfg Thomas


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

In jeder Gewässerordnung die ich kenne (Forellenpuffs stellen eine Ausnahme dar), ist es streng untersagt, gefangene Fische zu verkaufen. Da ich auch als Fischereiaufseher tätig bin, bestrafe ich solche Vergehen mit einer Verwarnung, danach fliegt man aus dem Verein. 
Das Vorgehen ist hier von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich.

Jedem Angler dürfte bewusst sein, dass es sich um ein Hobby handelt und keinen Nebenerwerb. Der Schaden für die Berufsfischer ist immens!


----------



## GolemX (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bevor es hier noch abendteuerlicher wird sollte der TE mal schreiben was genau er unter verkaufen versteht. Dem Nachbarn mal nen Taler abzuknöppen ist ja nu was anderes als seinen Fang regelmäßig für bares unter die Leute zu bringen.



Nein, einer von der Arbeit sprach mich drauf an ob ich Ihm nicht mal nen Hecht verkaufen könnte,..
Ich warte ja noch auf meinen Schein, lese aber in den Mittagspausen oft den Blinker, etc.  
So kam die Frage überhaupt erst auf. 
Ich meinte mal schauen wenns soweit ist,..


----------



## Ulli3D (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Das Problem ist viel komplizierter als man denkt. Da es sich bei Fisch um Nahrungsmittel handelt, musst Du, selbst wenn Du den Fisch verschenkst, die Vorschriften der EU-Hygieneverordnung und der nationalen Umsetzung beachten. Du musst z. B. nachweisen können, dass Du mindestens an einer Fortbildung über Krankheitserkennung und über die hygienischen Bedingungen beim Schlachten und Lagern teilgenommen hast. Wenn Du das dann noch gegen Geld machst tritts Du als Fischhändler auf und da kommen Gewerbe-, Steuerrecht und weiß der Kuckuck welche Gesetze noch zum Tragen.

Im Prinzip ist alles problemlos, so lange nichts passiert. Passiert irgendwas, z. B. eine Fischvergiftung weil der Abnehmer den Fisch zu lange ungekühlt gelagert hat, bist Du dran und musst nachweisen, dass Du nicht der Urheber bist. Wird garantiert nicht einfach sein.


----------



## Endo (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Fische die man nicht selber essen will oder kann( weil sie zu gross!!! sind) gehören wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Hi Golem,


> Nein, einer von der Arbeit sprach mich drauf an ob ich Ihm nicht mal nen Hecht verkaufen könnte,..


Dann verschenk doch dem Kollegen den Fisch. Vielleicht schenkt er dir ja dann nen Schein damit du zB. dir nen neuen Wobbler kaufen kannst.............. Oder an der nächsten Tanke hilft er dir weil du gerade kein Geld mit hast oder , oder......... Immer schön einfach denken

@Endo,


> Fische die man nicht selber essen will oder kann( weil sie zu gross!!! sind) gehören wieder ins Wasser.


 
Wer oder watt bist du denn das du vorschreibst was andere mit ihren gefangenen Fisch zu machen haben??


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Ich gebe Endo Recht, denn es gibt genügend Angler, die weil es gerade mal gut beisst, mehr Fisch fangen, als sie benötigen bzw. verwerten können. 

Wie soll man nun beurteilen, was zu viel ist und was nicht. Das ist natürlich schwierig, aber ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich letzten Mai eine Gruppe Angler vom Gewässer verwiesen habe, die ca. 200 (!!!) Brassen (keiner unter 1 kg) mit Blinkern beim Laichen gerissen haben.

Das drei Leute 200kg verwerten können, halte ich für unglaubwürdig. Grund der Verweisung und war natürlich die Tierquälerei und das Fangen in der Schonzeit.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



> denn es gibt genügend Angler, die weil es gerade mal gut beisst, mehr Fisch fangen, als sie benötigen bzw. verwerten können.


Wenn man sich an die Fangbegrenzung hält , wird so was schwer passieren.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Es gibt lange nicht überall Fangbegrenzungen!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (2. April 2008)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Ja sicher.Ich weiß schon worauf du hinaus willst. Aber laß uns in dem Fall mal vom Normalfall ausgehen. Wenn wir jetzt hier alle Eventuelitäten auseinanderdividieren wollen , würde die Nacht sehr lang werden. Aber weiter wären wir immer noch nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



GolemX schrieb:


> Seine gefangen Fische zu verkaufen ist ja bekanntlich Illegal,..
> Was bräuchte man um Sie legal zu verkaufen ?  |kopfkrat
> Irgendwelche Sondergenehmigungen ?



Welcher gesetzlichen Regelung ist zu entnehmen, dass der Verkauf von selbst gefangenen Fischen illegal ist? - ich sehe da keine.


----------



## Marcoallround (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Hey
Also bei uns in der Schweiz ist es erlaubt wenn man ab und zu mal einen Fisch verkauft. Natürlich müssen Mindestmass und fangbeschrenkung eingehalten werden.
Grüsse


----------



## Onkelfester (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Du hast noch keinen Schein, noch nie einen Hecht gefangen und überlegst, wie du zukünftig einen verkaufen kannst?
Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## gründler (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

10jahre später........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Du hast noch keinen Schein, noch nie einen Hecht gefangen und überlegst, wie du zukünftig einen verkaufen kannst?
> Ja ne, is klar.



Es war eine ernst gemeinte rechtliche Frage! immer wieder stelle ich fest, dass Gerüchte in Anglerkreisen die Runde machen. Daher die Frage nach der rechtlichen Grundlage für dieses angebliche Verbot.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



gründler schrieb:


> 10jahre später........



Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dieser Frage. Sie dürfte sicherlich für den einen oder anderen Angler oder Angelverein von Bedeutung sein.


----------



## gründler (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

https://www.lwk-rlp.de/fileadmin/lwk-rlp.de/Beratung/EA/PDF/DV/DV_01.1_Recht_Uebersicht.pdf

Mal was zum lesen.

Ich halte mich da aus Beruflichen Gründen raus.

Aber wurde ja auch schon geschrieben was passieren kann.


|wavey:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.lwk-rlp.de/fileadmin/lwk-rlp.de/Beratung/EA/PDF/DV/DV_01.1_Recht_Uebersicht.pdf
> 
> Mal was zum lesen.
> 
> ...



Diese Info kenne ich. Aus ihr ergibt sich aber kein Verbot. Das die Hygienerichtlinien eingehalten werden müssen ist klar. Mich interessiert hier aber vor allem, auf Grund welcher Rechtsvorschrift von einem generellen Verbot ausgegangen wird.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Info kenne ich. Aus ihr ergibt sich aber kein Verbot. Das die Hygienerichtlinien eingehalten werden müssen ist klar. Mich interessiert hier aber vor allem, auf Grund welcher Rechtsvorschrift von einem generellen Verbot ausgegangen wird.



Dieses generelle Verbot existiert schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht. |znaika:


----------



## gründler (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Ach ja Kolja,mit dem 10 J. später.... wollte ich nur sagen das der T.e seit 2012 nicht mehr Aktiv war und dir wohl nicht mehr antworten wird.


#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach ja Kolja,mit dem 10 J. später.... wollte ich nur sagen das der T.e seit 2012 nicht mehr Aktiv war und dir wohl nicht mehr antworten wird.
> 
> 
> #h



Ok, aber vielleicht weiß ja die kollektive Intelligenz des AB etwas zum Thema.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Dieses generelle Verbot existiert schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht. |znaika:



Das sehe ich genau so. Es ist doch immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie solche Behauptungen einfach mal in den Raum gestellt werden.


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so. Es ist doch immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie solche Behauptungen einfach mal in den Raum gestellt werden.



Kommt auf die Definition von generell an.

Bundesweite Regelungen wird es wohl eher nicht geben.

Das dürfte dann in den Landesgesetzen/Verordnungen oder den gewässer- oder vereinsspezifischen Bestimmung stehen.

Spontan fällt mir da §9 Abs 1 KÜFVo für MVP ein und die Satzungen der Vereine und Verbände, in denen ich Mitglied bin.

Ich kenne aber natürlich nicht alle Regelungen bundesweit auswendig.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da §9 Abs 1 KÜFVo für MVP ein und die Satzungen der Vereine und Verbände, in denen ich Mitglied bin.
> 
> Ich kenne aber natürlich nicht alle Regelungen bundesweit auswendig.



Das wäre eine spezielle Norm nach landesrechtlicher Durchführungsverordnung. Deswegen meine ich ja, dass es kein *generelles* Verbot per se gibt, wie es gerne kolportiert wird. Die jeweiligen Fischereirechtsinhaber können natürlich eigene Regeln quasi wie ein Hausrecht aufstellen und ggf. "Hausverbot" erteilen.


----------



## sprogoe (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Gefangene Fische verkaufen - Legal - Illegal - Sch...egal.
Entweder man tut es, hält sein Maul und posaunt es nicht in die Weltgeschichte hinaus, oder man läßt es.
Als Angler sich auch noch dahingehend rechtlich abzusichern, ist ja eher unsinnig.
Laut dem deutschen Lebensmittelgesetz darf man Fische (frisch wie auch geräuchert) wohl verschenken, aber nicht verkaufen, da man bei einem Verkauf den Konsumenten sozusagen unter Druck setzt, den Fisch auch zu verzehren.Bei gesundheitlichen Folgeschäden könnten Schadenersatzklagen auf den Verkäufer zukommen. Bei einer Schenkung bleibt es ihm freigestellt, ihn zu verzehren oder nicht, hat ja nichts gekostet. Außerdem würde auch ein Gesundheitszeugnis benötigt. 

Wenn der Gesetzgeber wüßte, wieviele Fische ich im Leben verkauft habe, müßte ich womöglich den kläglichen Rest meines Lebens hinter Gitter verbringen.#q
Das kann ich ruhigen Gewissens hier rausposaunen, kann mir eh´keiner mehr nachweisen.Also, Augen zu und durch.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Hallo,

ein generelles Verbot wird es geben, wenn die EU-Verordnung VERORDNUNG (EG) Nr. 1224/2009 DES RATES gilt.

Dort heißt es bei Art. 55 Abs. 2 





> Die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei ist untersagt.



Geltungsbereich sind aber bisher  nur Gewässer, die unter die gemeinschaftliche Fischereipolitik fallen, z.B. Nord- und Ostsee. 

Für Binnengewässer gilt die nicht.

Auch wenn ein kein generelles Verbot gibt, dass alle Gewässer in Deutschland mit einer Vorschrift regelt, bin ich aber ziemlich sicher, dass es bundesweit nur sehr wenige Gewässer gibt, wo ein Freizeitangler seine Fänge verkaufen könnte, ohne eine gesetzliche oder vertragliche Vorschrift zu verletzten.

Wie das dann in der Praxis gehandhabt und sanktioniert wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Neben dem Verkauf als Nahrungsmittel kommt ja auch der Verkauf an Angelanlagen in Betracht.

Bei uns hier existiert angeblich ein Schwarzmarkt, wo Großfische für mehrere Hundert Euro gehandelt werden.

Einer der Ankäufer hatte wohl sogar Kaufgesuche auf seiner Webseite stehen, die sind aber mittlerweile gelöscht.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn der Gesetzgeber wüßte, wieviele Fische ich im Leben verkauft habe, müßte ich womöglich den kläglichen Rest meines Lebens hinter Gitter verbringen.#q
> Das kann ich ruhigen Gewissens hier rausposaunen, kann mir eh´keiner mehr nachweisen.Also, Augen zu und durch.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du wohl einen privaten Teich und die (deine!) Zuchtforellen dann eben veredelt und verkauft.
Nach meiner Meinung eine ganz andere Sache, als deinen Vereinskollegen die Fische aus dem Gewässer zu fangen und diese dann zu verscherbeln!
Letzteres finde ich persönlich ziemlich mies, sich daran zu bereichern, vollkommen egal, ob dies irgendwo als explizit verboten steht oder nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Es gibt auf jeden Fall einen Markt, wo Berufsfischer auf Bestellung, für normale Vereine oder private Vereine mit gutbetuchten Mitgliedern Grossfische gezielt fangen und liefern. Aber nicht zum Essen sondern für Gewässer zum Fangen, sie müssen dann eben nicht in so einem Gewässer erst heranwachsen. 
In so einem Verein war ich schon mal 1 Jahr Mitglied, habe es dann aber gelassen. Ich war mit 600 Euro im Jahr dabei und hatte aus beruflichen Gründen, dann in einem Jahr 2 mal Zeit zum Angeln das war keine gute Investition. Die hatten ein Limit auf 50 Mitglieder also 30000 Euro im Jahr für grosse Fische im Sack. Der Fisch kam aus Mec Pomm.


----------



## sprogoe (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du wohl einen privaten Teich und die (deine!) Zuchtforellen dann eben veredelt und verkauft.
> Nach meiner Meinung eine ganz andere Sache, als deinen Vereinskollegen die Fische aus dem Gewässer zu fangen und diese dann zu verscherbeln!
> Letzteres finde ich persönlich ziemlich mies, sich daran zu bereichern, vollkommen egal, ob dies irgendwo als explizit verboten steht oder nicht!
> 
> Jürgen




Richtig Jürgen,
fänd ich auch nicht so gut, Fische aus Vereinsgewässern zu verscherbeln. Ich habe aber auch schon Forellen aus einem Angelpark "weitergegeben" und bin davon ausgegangen, das der TE ähnliches vorhat.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Richtig Jürgen,
> fänd ich auch nicht so gut, Fische aus Vereinsgewässern zu verscherbeln. Ich habe aber auch schon Forellen aus einem Angelpark "weitergegeben" und bin davon ausgegangen, das der TE ähnliches vorhat.
> 
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Es geht mir hier wirklich nur um die rein rechtliche Frage. Für mich kommt das selber nicht in Betracht, wohl aber für Angelvereine, die z.B. auf einem Fischerfest geräucherte Fische aus eigenem Fang anbieten. 

Die FischHV gilt übrigens in diesen Fällen nicht:

_§ 1 Abs. 3a FischHV

(3a) Abweichend von Absatz 1 Nr. 1 findet diese Verordnung mit Ausnahme des § 4 Abs. 2 bis 6, der §§ 6 und 9 Abs. 2 bis 4, des § 16 und des § 17 Abs. 2 keine Anwendung auf Fischereierzeugnisse, die von handwerksmäßig strukturierten Betrieben, Fischern oder Teichwirten in geringen Mengen an den Einzelhandel oder direkt an den Verbraucher im Sinne des § 6 des Lebensmittel- und Bedarfsgegenständegesetzes abgegeben werden._


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein generelles Verbot wird es geben, wenn die EU-Verordnung VERORDNUNG (EG) Nr. 1224/2009 DES RATES gilt.
> 
> ...



Da der Rat für Binnengewässer keine Zuständigkeit hat, wird sich daran europäisch auch nichts ändern.


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: Gefangene Fische verkaufen = Illegal*

Hallo,



> Da der Rat für Binnengewässer keine Zuständigkeit hat, wird sich daran europäisch auch nichts ändern



Das hoffe ich auch, kann aber nicht garantieren, dass es auch so bleibt.



> wohl aber für Angelvereine, die z.B. auf einem Fischerfest geräucherte Fische aus eigenem Fang anbieten.



Macht aber schon nen Unterschied ob man jetzt über Erlaubnisscheininhaber oder Fischereiberechtigte/Fischereiausübungsberechtigte spricht.

Und ggf. auch ob die Fische mit einer Handangel gefangen wurden oder mit anderen Fanggeräten.

Bei uns dürfen mittlerweile auch keine geangelten  Fische lebend vom Gewässer abtransportiert werden, damit man gegen die Großfischverschacherer wenigstens ne praktikable Handhabe hat.
Für nen toten Fisch kriegt man vom Paylake-Betreiber kein Geld.


----------

